# Another Webley Adoption



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Farm fresh outta Wisc. just this wknd. Another Webley 'nut' lucked into it @a local GS there. Since his eyesight, like alot of us aging folk, isn't what it used to be and he is switching to long guns, he passed it on! But he still has the fever for the 'Birmingham' steel of the British Empire. Lucky for me!!
This a Pre-RIC in 442 ca. Late 1860's and in(to me) beautiful condition. It fits in my growing solid-frame Webley revolver collection. I've found a reliable source for BP ammo and will shoot sometime in the future(already shooting 450 Adams from this individual, w/great results!)
Just when you think you have enuf.......Enjoy!


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Well, if that cocks your pistol, great for you! Was always interested in the old British revolvers, never enough to buy one, but a casual interest.

Enjoy yore success!

Bob Wright


----------

